# poudriere size of zfs jail?



## mecano (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello,
is there a way to specify the size of a zfs jail with ports-mgmt/poudriere?
One should create the zfs then point the ZROOTFS in poudriere.conf to it?
Or even better what about creating a defined size zfs jail with sysutils/ezjail then tell ports-mgmt/poudriere to use it as mountpoint with `poudriere jail -M`?
What are your ways of dealing with it?


----------

